# My version of Cardboard Barrels



## matrixmom

Most important step: make sure when you faux paint the grain of the cardboard goes vertical, so it will look more like wood grain. I had to toss my second barrel out because I didnt realize this and it looked "odd". Keep this in mind when you cut the cardboard. So sorry for pics sideways not sure why iphone does this.

Step one: Cut and measure how tall wide you want it. 








Step 2 : Curl up a bit to soften, so later on you can put pressure on it to make bow out.









Step 3: Paint - I used browns, black and some off white for the "holes"









Step 4: I took a utility knife and lightly cut it down to make it look like "boards", (dont cut all the way thru!!) and really dug in the black 








Step 5: Wrap around a round trash can on inside and duct tape.








Step 6: cut with utility knife halfway down top and the bottom as shown. Then with duct tape you taping one on top of another slightly to give it barrel shape top and bottom. Add more duct tape to "create" rings. And you are done.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

MM those are brilliant! It looks like the real deal. Your faux finish looks very convincing. You did a super job!!! What a clever idea.


----------



## Paint It Black

These are terrific. I guess I didn't know you could paint over duct tape.


----------



## MummyOf5

They make all kinds of colored duct tape anymore. You could have pink and purple zebra stripes if you wanted to.


----------



## theundeadofnight

Those barrels look great . I like how you tapered the ends to look rounded . Very nice paint work also .


----------



## IMU

Very nice work MM.


----------



## moony_1

Those barrels are great! I may have to try some for this year...unless I happen upon some real ones from a farmer this summer


----------



## matrixmom

Thanks everyone. If any of you have any bright ideas on how to improve, please post. I had seen them on pinterest but no tut anywhere. No luck finding any barrels close by. So as they say, necessity is the mother of invention!


----------



## printersdevil

These look great! Very impressive.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

That is some awesome work for just being cardboard!


----------



## matrixmom

I figure in the dark they will look great.


----------



## matrixmom

Nah, I didnt like the silver duct tape so I used black duct tape. 



Paint It Black said:


> These are terrific. I guess I didn't know you could paint over duct tape.


----------



## Danny-Girl

Wow!!! Great Job


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I just stumbled upon this. Thanks matrixmom! This is great! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## nimblemonkey

Great job on those- easier than getting real barrels which cost a fortune... And I like the two-planters-stacked-on-top-of-one-another idea but those are also more $$$ than I wish to spend for "window dressing".


----------



## matrixmom

Thanks ! 
I havent really liked the look of the planters except the ones at home depot - but they are $40 for one half x2 =$80. Ouch. And its not the "main show stopper" for the haunt so thats why I am hesistant. Its more of a filler prop to spend $80? Have to think hard about that. 
All the cheaper alternatives bow out too much when put together, IMO. So cardboard works for me.....



nimblemonkey said:


> Great job on those- easier than getting real barrels which cost a fortune... And I like the two-planters-stacked-on-top-of-one-another idea but those are also more $$$ than I wish to spend for "window dressing".


----------



## bobzilla

Wow......very creative! Me likes


----------



## bionicbecky

Would these hold up outside?


----------



## Sharonr3106

Those are great! It's the one prop I have struggled with this year, and all my attempts have looked rubbish, just couldn't get the shape right and the pirates were going to end up a sober crew with no barrels of rum!, but you have inspired me and I am going to try again and hope they turn out as good as yours


----------



## PMTT

Those are awesome!! I'm constantly amazed at the creativity on this forum!


----------

